# BMW K 1600 GTL Exclusive Named Best Luxury Touring Motorcycle



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

On the heels of announcing 16 Best Bike Awards for 2014, BMW Motorrad USA received another coveted accolade from the motorcycle press. In his annual pick of the Top 10 Motorcycles for 2014, Ultimate MotorCycling Editor Don Williams named the BMW K 1600 GTL Exclusive "Best Luxury Touring" motorcycle.

"The BMW K 1600 GTL Exclusive defines luxury," writes Williams. "Effortless to ride, despite its 794-pound claimed curb weight, the Exclusive has the six-cylinder power and the handling to take you and passenger comfortably across the country without a second thought. A long list of electronics look after you, allowing the rider to concentrate on the road and sights. Almost infinitely adjustable, you can personalize the ride exactly to your liking and the prevailing conditions. Practical features such as Hill Start Control and the adaptive xenon headlight push this bike over the top, along with the four layers of metallic high-gloss paint, and just the right amount of chrome. Spectacular."

To date, BMW Motorrad USA has earned 17 Best Bike Awards for 2014. In addition to the Editor's Choice award from Ultimate MotorCycling, BMW motorcycles garnered six "Best Of" awards from Motorcycle.com for the second year in a row, four "Best Of" awards from Motorcyclist, three of the top ten spots in Cycle World's "Ten Best Bikes for 2014," and Rider's 2014 People's Choice Motorcycle of the Year award for the BMW R 1200 RT. MSN Autos also chose the BMW R nineT and BMW S 1000 R as two of "The Best Bikes for the 2014 Riding Season."

*BMW Motorrad USA 2014 Awards*

*Cycle World 
3 of the "10 Best Bikes for 2014"*
BMW R 1200 RT Best Sport Touring Bike
BMW S 1000 R Best Standard Bike
BMW K 1600 GTL Best Touring Bike (4th year in a row)" 
http://www.cycleworld.com/2014/07/28/cycle-world-ten-best-bikes-2014/

*Motorcycle.com 
6 "Best of" Awards*
(2nd yr in a row won 6 "Best of" Awards)
BMW R 1200 RT Best Sport-Touring Motorcycle
BMW R nineT Best Standard Motorcycle
BMW K 1600 GTL Exclusive Best Touring Motorcycle (2nd year in a row)
BMW C 650 GT Best Scooter (2nd year in a row)
BMW Hill Start Control Best New Motorcycle Technology for 2014
(also won in 2013 for Dynamic Damping Control)
BMW R 1200 GS Best On-Off-Road/Adventure Motorcycle (tied)
(in 2013 won Motorcycle of the Year and Best Off-Road/Adv Motorcycle)
http://www.motorcycle.com/features/motorcycle-com-best-2014-ready-launch.html

*Motorcyclist 
4 "Best of" Awards*
BMW S 1000 RR Best Sportbike - Alternative Take
BMW R 1200 GS Adventure  Best Adventure Bike
BMW R 1200 RT Best Touring Bike
BMW S 1000 R Best Naked Bike
http://www.motorcyclistonline.com/f...he-year-awards/?dom=mcy&loc=hpslider3&lnk=IMG

*UltimateMotorCycling 
Top 10 Motorcycles of 2014 | Editor's Choice*
BMW K 1600 GTL Exclusive Best Luxury Touring Motorcycle
http://ultimatemotorcycling.com/top-10-motorcycles-2014-editors-choice/

*Rider 
2014 People's Choice Motorcycle of the Year Award*
BMW R 1200 RT 
http://www.ridermagazine.com/2014-peoples-choice-motorcycle-of-the-year-vote-now-win-a-prize/

*MSN Autos 
Best New Motorcycles of the 2014 Riding Season*
BMW R nineT
BMW S 1000 R
http://editorial.autos.msn.com/best-new-motorcycles-of-the-2014-riding-season


----------

